# Vaccinating for Hoof Rot



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi all,
I was wondering if anyone has had any experience vaccinating for hoof rot. I have had to deal with hoof rot in the past and what a pain! I don't want to have to deal with it again, if possible. 
Has anyone vaccinated for it and did they see a difference? Had you previously had a problem w/ and since been clear after vaccinating?
I just trimmed everyone's hooves (including two bucks in rut, yuck!) and want to get everyone wormed and vaccinated today.
Any input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmmm...I'd like to know too, didn't realize they had a hoof rot vaccine, or if I did I forgot.
We deal with it now and then, regular trimming typically keeps it from becoming an issue - plus when it gets into the wet/muddy season I clean and spray feet w/bleach a couple of times a week.

We do have a doe that has HORRIBLE feet, always has had horrible feet, but she's one of our favorite does, always gives us nice kids.
I'd LOVE to try to find some way to strength her hoof wall and keep the risk of hoof rot down, there is nothing worse than seeing them when they walk in pain 

The fastest things I've found to help with hoof rot so far has been using 'Today' or 'LA200' on the affected area. I put LA200 in a syringe in the fridge so it thickens up a bit, then I take the needle off and squirt some of it into the area, and usually I see a positive response by the next day.
The problem is when you get those pockets between the hoof wall and the bottom of the foot, you can only cut away so much of the hoof wall....and that is the issue I am having with this doe.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Mmmm a vac for hoof rot is a first for me. Im not sure there is one an like Shadow said if there is one I didnt know. Anyone got any imput??


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the tip HoosierShadow.. I do have one doe that it seems like a constant battle... I just want the last time she got it to be the last time  
Here is the vaccine I bought http://www.jefferslivestock.com/fusogard-foot-rot-vaccine/camid/liv/cp/0030473/
If it works it will be totally worth it. The rain has not stopped for weeks it seems and I don't want to be treating a dozen goats with ouchy feet!


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

HoosierShadow: Have you looked into giving a biotin supplement? Horse owners feed it a lot. I've never heard of giving it to goats but I would think it would be fine...it might be worth looking into if you want to improve her hoof quality and growth. =D


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmmm...interesting vaccine, but what is the dosage for goats?

Elsa - Thanks for the suggestion I'll have to look into it  I remember using Biotin years ago I believe when I worked with horses, of course I had no idea what it was LOL I may be wrong, but I think it was something we mixed in the feed?


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Yeah, I've always seen it as a powdered supplement. =)


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

www.ansc.purdue.edu/SP/MG/Documents/SLIDES/Herd Health.pdf

I found this which has all kinds of vaccine and medication information. It looks like the hoof rot vaccine is 1 ml sq then repeat in 21 days. which sounds about right. I have a 20 ml bottle that says "10 doses" but it is labled for cows. This article says 1 ml for sheep and goats. I always 2nd guess myself when it comes to vaccinating for stuff...Check and double check I guess


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I tried clicking on this link and it didn't work. Does anyone know what this link is?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> The fastest things I've found to help with hoof rot so far has been using 'Today' or 'LA200' on the affected area. I put LA200 in a syringe in the fridge so it thickens up a bit, then I take the needle off and squirt some of it into the area, and usually I see a positive response by the next day.
> The problem is when you get those pockets between the hoof wall and the bottom of the foot, you can only cut away so much of the hoof wall....and that is the issue I am having with this doe.


Hey, I'm glad this thread got bumped! I have a doe with the exact some problem - my favorite, of course. I took too much today in an effort to get her in better shape and made her bleed  I have a ton of old tubes of Today, if I squeezed some of that into those gaps maybe she will grow healthier tissue down by the next trim! Will definitely give that a shot.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Dayna said:


> I tried clicking on this link and it didn't work. Does anyone know what this link is?


If you copy and paste, the link works. At least it did for me.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Dayna said:


> I tried clicking on this link and it didn't work. Does anyone know what this link is?


 It was a spread sheet of vaccines and their uses and doses for different animals...it seems to have disappeared though


----------

